# My dog is VERY cranky at night...



## Apdfranklin

As most of you know we have 2 JRT's. One of them towards the end of the night will become very cranky. Its only about the time that everyone goes to sleep. If my other JRT walk near him we will start growling and showing his teeth. I don't know if this is something that I have caused ( I assume it is) but I would like for him to know that this is not ok. When we have kids in the future I don't want this to be an issue.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## RawFedDogs

GreenDog said:


> As most of you know we have 2 JRT's. One of them towards the end of the night will become very cranky. Its only about the time that everyone goes to sleep. If my other JRT walk near him we will start growling and showing his teeth. I don't know if this is something that I have caused ( I assume it is) but I would like for him to know that this is not ok. When we have kids in the future I don't want this to be an issue.


Explain in more detail exactly what happens, when, and where. What happens to cause it and does it not happen except at bed time? Is it always the same location? Doesn't it happen during the day? Is it always the other dog that causes it?


----------



## Apdfranklin

It usually only happens when he is tired. Its not only in the bedroom, it can happen anywhere. He has never bitten or even tried to bite, he just shows his teeth and growls. If he is laying there and I bump into him he will growl a little bit. It doesn't normally happen during the day, only when he is tired. Sometimes when I get home from work late he will be sleeping on the bed and the moment I open the bedroom door he will growl a little bit and jump off the bed and lay in his bed.


----------



## RawFedDogs

GreenDog said:


> He has never bitten or even tried to bite, he just shows his teeth and growls.


Does he show his teeth at you?



> If he is laying there and I bump into him he will growl a little bit. It doesn't normally happen during the day, only when he is tired.


I'm having a hard time buying that he is doing this because he is tired. I'm thinking you are just making excuses for his bad behavior.



> Sometimes when I get home from work late he will be sleeping on the bed and the moment I open the bedroom door he will growl a little bit and jump off the bed and lay in his bed.


Are you sure that is a growl and not just fussing a little? Its good that he got off the bed and when to his own bed.


----------



## Apdfranklin

> Does he show his teeth at you?


Yes very much so.....


> I'm having a hard time buying that he is doing this because he is tired. I'm thinking you are just making excuses for his bad behavior.


I'm just stating what he does it... The only time he will growl is at night. Usually when he seems tired. Is there something else?.. Maybe but I am not seeing it.


> Are you sure that is a growl and not just fussing a little? Its good that he got off the bed and when to his own bed.


Definitely, a growl.

Has anyone else had a similar problem?


----------



## RawFedDogs

GreenDog said:


> I'm just stating what he does it... The only time he will growl is at night. Usually when he seems tired. Is there something else?.. Maybe but I am not seeing it.


I don't know but I can't remember a dog acting like that because he is tired. How old is the dog and how long has he been acting like this? Are you positive he is not in pain?


----------

